# Soloist Team seat tube crack



## velocardin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, my S have about 4 000 km, never crashed. 
This summer I've found cracks on top of seat post tube.
Right side's 2 mm long
Left side's 1.5 mm long

Have anybody had the same problem?
Did you return the frame to Cervelo, if positive?
Is it safe to continue hard training and racing on this frame?


----------



## Bigal (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my Soloist. Mine was caused by the brass shim which fits between the seatpost and the down tube slipping into the down tube. When this happens you can over tighten the seat binder bolt, but without the shim the seat tube can be clamped too much which then causes the aluminium to crack.

I hope this make sense.

When this happened to my frame I was tempted to ride the bike with the crack but my local bike shop would not service it and then I thought if it did fail I could end up with some serious injuries.

Anyway the bike shop offered to talk to Cervelo who said they would replace the frame under their crash replacement policy (you get a great deal on a new frame). I was not too happy at having to spend money on a new frame but I ended up getting a new carbon frame and was pretty happy with the arrangement. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## velocardin (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you!
Just to confirm, you mean down or seat tube? (slipping into the down tube)
Curious, how great the deal on a new frame was? (I'm not that happy to continue ride Cervelo with such a policy - if your frame is damaged, just pay more?)

you're right, same issue... I wonder, what they were thinking about? this brass can slip easily, was it so difficult to bend upper end out a bit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Curious, how much is their frame replacement cost?


----------



## Bigal (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry I mean the seat tube not the down tube.

I think my new carbon Soloist frame cost around $1800 (crash replacement).

I was pretty annoyed having to buy a new frame but I'm sure Cervelo would say that it was my fault and that I overtighened the seatbinder bolt. It seems that when buying this frame you need to be told specifically about the brass shim and to be carful when inserting the seatpost.

You probably need to speak to your local Cervelo dealer and get their opinion??

I love my new frame but I think the S1 is still a great bike even with the shim issue.

Cheers.


----------



## velocardin (Dec 3, 2009)

Did anybody see any notice about this brass shim? I did not. 
Overtightened? Do not think so, I had initially problem with slipping the seatpost down the tube during ride. I was dead careful with my frame! 
I think this brass shim is the problem. It is easy to fix it uder the clamp. Wonder why they do not do this? With all the aerodinamics and stiffness they miss such simple things, of course it was my fault that I was not expecting Cervelo frame can crack the way like this.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

That is actually a common failure on soloist team frames from the 2005 to 2007 years. Talking with a local bike store i bought my cervelo soloist from, he said he has been handling quite a few warranty claims with the seatpost cracking from fatigue of the aluminum. 

I would bring it to where you bought your bike from. Your frame from that time period carries a lifetime warranty.


----------

